# API fungus cure product and green water color



## pdub (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi,

I used API's fungus cure product (the one with the powder packets that turn the water green).

Has anyone used this product and if so, *how long does the water take to clear up from the green color*?

Thanks.


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

You will have to do a water changes to get rid of the green color, it wont go away on its own. Carbon will also help remove the color. Just make sure to complete the treatment before adding the carbon. It will remove meds from the water.


----------



## pdub (Jun 26, 2007)

So it's almost like a dye then huh? Well, I guess I'll start the water changes on Sunday to get rid of the green color. I still have to treat the tank/fish one more time today.

Maybe I should try Melafix next time. It doesn't cloud the water like API fungus cure. I've been treating eye cloudiness on one of my German Red Peacocks. 

Thanks.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Hopefully it hasn't stained your silicone!


----------



## pdub (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi Laurel,

Have you had this happen to you before? Stained silicone that is. I wonder if I should end the treatment and go with another one like Melafix. Just so everyone knows, I was using the API fungus cure to treat for eye cloud on one of my fish.

Thanks.


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

If you've already started treatment, you should stick with it. Likely, the damage has already been done.

I don't have experience with that as I steer clear of staining treatments, but from what I've read, in most cases it eventually comes off.


----------

